# The trend setting Air Force....



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 11, 2018)

Or else they said to hell with uniformity?

This photo of the Air Force uniform announcement is a bundle of confusion


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 11, 2018)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?!


----------



## Box (Aug 11, 2018)

So much fail.


----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2018)

1. I thought the woodland and dsert were phased out years ago except for special units.
2. My guess is they took airman and gave them blouses to demonstrate the uniform options, but didn't use the pants. The photo is showing the different types, not a confusing mix and match scheme. 
3. Whoever signed off on that photo...I hope a dog shits on their pillow.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 11, 2018)

AWP said:


> 3. Whoever signed off on that photo...I hope a dog shits on their pillow.



I was thinking the photo was a goof, and it was just fun to mock the Air Force.  Your post got me curious....

It's real....and supposed to be used.  LOL 

I hope Sgt. Ter Haar enjoys his new fame!

Blending in, Air Force to begin wear of OCP uniform > National Guard > Guard News - The National Guard

Starting October 1, 2018, the Operational Camouflage Pattern uniform will be the new uniform of the U.S. Air Force. The OCP Replaces the Airman Battle Uniform, which has been the standard uniform since 2011, when it replaced both the woodland camouflage Battle Dress Uniform and Desert Camouflage Uniform. *(Photo by Tech. Sgt. Daniel Ter Haar)*


----------



## Box (Aug 13, 2018)

**Fail Intensifies**


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 13, 2018)

That's terrible.  Obviously, the Airmen were wearing ABUs and just switched blouses.  That's all that should've been visible but why TSgt Ter Haar, along with everyone else that approved it's publishing, couldn't figure it out is beyond me.  What do they have a one man PAO office?  Also agree with AWP, BDU and DCU were phased out several years ago, so not sure why they were even included in the photo.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Aug 13, 2018)

I guess the photographer or editor didn't know how to crop an image.


----------



## Board and Seize (Aug 13, 2018)

I love the guy in the back.  I can read his face a mile away... "FML"


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 13, 2018)

We just need to go back to a single service uniform


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 13, 2018)

That won't ever happen again. 

Soon all the services will be making new uniforms, one for each different day of the week, much like college football uniforms. I kid. Slightly.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 13, 2018)

Things that make you go...hmmmm 



Ooh-Rah said:


> *(Photo by Tech. Sgt. Daniel Ter Haar)*


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 14, 2018)

The whole thing has to be some sort of joke  right?


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 14, 2018)

What this means is that the airforce can seamlessly move between terrain types and be hidden in all of them. I'd like to see other services do that!


----------



## AWP (Aug 14, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Things that make you go...hmmmm



He was probably the only guy in the room in OCP. He gave his blouse to someone for use in the photo.

All-in-all, that photo is a dumpster fire, but it helps shine some light on that three ring shit show of a story.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 14, 2018)

The E7 in the back with the bags under his eyes is like, "somebody, just fucking shoot me."


----------



## J. (Aug 14, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> We just need to go back to a single service uniform



I’m one of the few Marines who agree with this.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 14, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> We just need to go back to a single service uniform



Woodland or ERDL and call it a day (or MC across the board.....)


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 14, 2018)

Remember the simpler times...BDU's and DCU's.....think of all the money we could have saved.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Aug 14, 2018)

Who ever approved the ABU for use in the desert should have had their ass kicked.


----------



## Box (Aug 14, 2018)

Why not mossy oak?


----------



## Komatz (Aug 15, 2018)

I agree with DasBoot & Kraut783 one uniform for everyone except the special ops because they need a choice of night gear, but I don't think anyone will ever get the Marines to give up their version


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 15, 2018)

Komatz said:


> I agree with DasBoot & Kraut783 one uniform for everyone except the special ops because they need a choice of night gear, but I don't think anyone will ever get the Marines to give up their version



I concur, and that's a real problem.  We're wasting all kinds of money on bullshit cosplay when our country is heavily in debt, our nation is roiled by political unrest, and OH YEAH WE'RE FIGHTING LIKE 8 WARS RIGHT NOW.  One military, one common ground uniform.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 15, 2018)

Komatz said:


> I agree with DasBoot & Kraut783 one uniform for everyone except the special ops because they need a choice of night gear, but I don't think anyone will ever get the Marines to give up their version



Hope not. The MCCUU is practical. It's the other branches that are having the identity crises. And WTF is the Navy thinking with that hideous blue camo? That's like something freaking Zumwalt would've come up with BITD.

I'm waiting for somebody to come up with fiber optic camos that mimic terrain like a chameleon.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 21, 2018)

Komatz said:


> I agree with DasBoot & Kraut783 one uniform for everyone except the special ops because they need a choice of night gear, but I don't think anyone will ever get the Marines to give up their version



What is "night gear?"


----------



## AWP (Aug 21, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> What is "night gear?"


----------



## Box (Aug 21, 2018)

what can I say about all these different camo patterns that hasn't already been said about Afghanistan....


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 21, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Hope not. The MCCUU is practical. It's the other branches that are having the identity crises. *And WTF is the Navy thinking with that hideous blue camo?* That's like something freaking Zumwalt would've come up with BITD.
> 
> I'm waiting for somebody to come up with fiber optic camos that mimic terrain like a chameleon.



Good initiative, poor judgment.

It was an abhorrent abortion of epic proportions.  Glad they got straight.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 21, 2018)

Navy camo...for when the enemy is close enough at sea to spot a person so you need to blend into the giant gray ship they didn't notice...


----------



## DELCO (Aug 29, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Navy camo...for when the enemy is close enough at sea to spot a person so you need to blend into the giant gray ship they didn't notice...


It's actually used for when the sailor falls overboard. That way sharks won't see him if his shipmates don't spot him first.


----------



## digrar (Aug 30, 2018)

Our navy added hi vis stripes to their cam uniform...


----------



## Komatz (Aug 30, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> What is "night gear?"


Kyptec cam like "typhoon" & other companies make a black camo. Plus they need different options for jungle & desert & Alpine. Those uniforms should be standard for all special op's units. Then the rest of the military should have one standard combat uniform that way in a fire fight the enemy isn't sure who is who & thinks there are more than there really is. Most other countries use one combat uniform & then they have different dress uniforms. Honestly I really liked the idea General Mattis had about it. Making each branch a section of the Marines & everyone going thru the same boot camp. Then it would be like they say Everyone would be able to pick up a rifle & be able to carry on the fight. One solid military force with all the same training would be a serious force to contintend with.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 30, 2018)

Do you think that SOF is unique in fighting at night? I worked pretty exclusively in Iraq between 1600 and 0400 and I was just victor line company infantryman. We did occasionally conduct company sized presence operations but we mostly worked in sections. Section 1 left the wire between 0400 and 0700 and Section 2 left the wire between 1600 and 1900.

I think of all reasons for a singular camouflage pattern, what you listed is not a valid reason. SOF cannot win wars themselves for a multitude of reasons, mostly because they lack the size and the fact they are designed to win wars by themselves. It's not what they are designed to do. 

Big services must continue train across all environments because 20 years from today who the hell knows where we will be fighting. We also train differently across services. Marines bill themselves on being an expeditionary force. Afghanistan is the furthest inland we have ever fight. 

In the early 2000's, we planned poorly. We didn't train to fight in the open desert and fight COIN. And it bit us in the ass. The best time to plant a fruit tree was 20 years ago. If you didn't plant in then, the best next time is now so that in 20 years you can bear fruit from that tree.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 6, 2018)

The pic looks like they were trying to show the evolution of the uniforms in the AF but only the tops? Obviously the dudes were wearing ABU pants... I don't care. 

Finally the AF is moving everyone to OCP's this fall (great job guys). 

If there is something I try not to care about. it's uniform regulations for the office worker in the AF. It just isn't something that's worth anyone's time.


----------

